

 Freelancer's landing page - Any thoughts? - notum
http://www.notum.net/

======
tferris
very nice, like the subtle movement. i think the logo's style feels kind of
aged though.

~~~
notum
Thanks! Only 50 lines of vanilla JS for the 3D animation :) As for the logo,
honestly, I like it but I don't love it, thanks for the feedback!

